
Facebook Now Lets Users Vote on Ads - timr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_ad_voting.php
======
aswanson
Why doesn't facebook just ask what people want a price break on? To hell with
all the machine learning, etc. Just ask. Put out a form for asking what people
intend on buying, and have advertisers bid on keywords and offer price break
coupons through facebook. Not that hard to do.

------
jbenz
I wonder what this means for Adpinion. If this works for Facebook, will ad-
voting become more mainstream? If so, Adpinion is in a pretty good position.

Or do they feel like Facebook is stealing their idea?

